# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPML: comment s'y prendre?

## Invit

Salut  tous!
c la rentre chez nous depuis lundi dernier et j'ai une UV ce semestre intitule "BPML" (Business Process Modeling Language) l'intitul est en Anglais mais le cours est lu en allemand. 
Etant donn que je suis francophone, Je voudrais savoir quel est l'equivalent de ce fameux "BPML" en franais et si le club des pro de l'informatique a des tutoriels  ce sujet.

{ toutes fins utiles j'etudie le Genie logiciel  l'universit de Potsdam}

----------

